# Spirit Room



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I was in Party City a few days ago and they had an illusion that made it look like a fortune teller was inside a floating crystal ball. All I remember was you needed a tv, piece of plexiglass and the dvd. It would be cool inside a spirit room.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya, I saw it too.Spirits and party city both have it.I'll have to check it out again.Hey thanks.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

You could burn some incense in the room, leave a deck of Tarot cards lying around, make sure there are alot of pillows so your guests will be comfortable. You could go to a fabric store and buy long strips of some gauzy material and attach one end on one side of the room then attach the other end on the other side but have it really loose in the middle so that it kind of drapes (do several strips of cloth and different colors) put around alot of candles. If you don't want to use real candles see if you can find the fake ones.

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe you could do like some of the B movies and have suspended objects from the ceiling, so they look like they are floating....... just a thought! you could set up a scrying mirror, that is just a mirror that the coating has been scraped off the back and black paint applied. I wonder if you could print out a gray scale photo on transparency paper and apply that to make a haunted mirror....... hmmmmm may have to work on that one....... anyway..... rambeling here...... hope u get it all worked out. sucks to get stuck and no ideas lmao!

the flutter of wings, the glow of eyes, makes you wonder if its dead or alive!

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10121


----------



## Irishfrcrkr (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a friend of mine who is going to play the gypsy fortune teller. While it is more for fun, she is a real "ham" and is going to have a crystal ball, tarot cards and the whole nine yards. It should really be fun.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Great idea's!!I love the idea of pillows and sitting on the floor!!!Hey I was a Gypsy last year!!!I didn't carry around a crystal ball or cards.I do have Tarot cards and a Ouija Board.
Any sugestions on my Taver,Pirate Bar?

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Great skeleton pirate prop on WWW.QVC.COM.Its for a party he holds a bowl,and his hat holds food two,chip and dip. Its about 40 dollars,In the stores this is going to be at least a hundred.
Search halloween extravaganza

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!!!I appreciate all the help that I can get!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Trinidee said:


> Great idea's!!I love the idea of pillows and sitting on the floor!!!Hey I was a Gypsy last year!!!I didn't carry around a crystal ball or cards.I do have Tarot cards and a Ouija Board.
> Any sugestions on my Taver,Pirate Bar?
> 
> Happy Haunting!!!



EWWWW you have a Ouija Board? Hope you don't keep that thing laying around the house. Them things creep the heck out of me. I don't like them.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a quick and easy haunted Ouija board at a party a few years ago. We mounted 1" disc shaped magnets in various places under the board, then glued 1/4" disc shaped magnets to the feet of the pointer/slider. We made sure to vary the polarity of the magnets. That way, when a guest would inevitably pust the pointer, the magnets would either attract each other, making the pointer shoot toward a letter, or the magnets would repel each other, making the pointer flip up in the air. It was great and startled a number of guests. 

Eric


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay I can see this: draped cloth, pillows, hanging things from the ceiling, incense burning and I love the mirror idea (gotta do one of those - hmmmm - Goodwill store here i come). I think you should use some colored light and not a strobe...especially if someone is going to try to really use the Quija board. How about setting up a scrim - either in a door or window. Or hang some strips of black thread so that it brushes peoples faces when they go in and out of the room. if the room has a door, you could set it up so that when they open/close the door you could have a ghost rise/drop from the ceiling. 

This sounds like a fun room to do and visit as a guest.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

You could also add beaded curtains, or creepy cloth for the entrance of the doorway? Or maybe even some invisible string to make them feel they are being "touched" by the spirits?


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

For your Piratey tavern, I would definitely recommend investing in some old timey lanterns and some marine decor - a ship's wheel, rope, fishing nets etc. Also some tankards and barrels would be good too!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> We did a quick and easy haunted Ouija board at a party a few years ago. We mounted 1" disc shaped magnets in various places under the board, then glued 1/4" disc shaped magnets to the feet of the pointer/slider. We made sure to vary the polarity of the magnets. That way, when a guest would inevitably pust the pointer, the magnets would either attract each other, making the pointer shoot toward a letter, or the magnets would repel each other, making the pointer flip up in the air. It was great and startled a number of guests.
> 
> Eric


Wolfbeard that sounds great i would love 2 try that but i am highly supasticious  so wud not like 2 have a ouija board in my house lol.

and as for the spirit room i would definately hang things from the ceiling so they look like they are floating .


----------

